
Read Scheme – Resources for Functional Programming - michaelsbradley
http://readscheme.org/
======
Edmond
if anyone is looking for a quick Scheme environment to play with try
letzcode.com, I built it as an EdTech project. It is basically a REPL as a
messaging app.

~~~
michaelsbradley
That's awesome. Also, DrRacket is just a free download away and makes for an
excellent playground (and is good for serious programming, too!):

[https://download.racket-lang.org/](https://download.racket-lang.org/)

It comes with the "Racket" distribution, but not "Minimal Racket".

For some inspiration, see:

 _" big-bang: the world, universe, and network in the programming language"_
by Matthias Felleisen

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayoofXuKqMY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayoofXuKqMY)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
...but it's not scheme.

~~~
michaelsbradley
DrRacket can be used to run R6RS and R7RS (small) scheme via `#lang`
directives, though conformance is not 100%.

See:

[https://docs.racket-lang.org/r6rs/index.html](https://docs.racket-
lang.org/r6rs/index.html)

[https://github.com/lexi-lambda/racket-r7rs](https://github.com/lexi-
lambda/racket-r7rs)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Yeah, but the main language, #lang racket, isn't scheme. At all.

And a lot of people think it is.

~~~
michaelsbradley
Fair enough. My main point when mentioning DrRacket was to suggest its
usefulness as a learning environment and programming tool, and one squarely in
the Scheme branch of the Lisp family, though there are important differences,
as you suggest.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Certainly true. Although I prefer Geiser + Emacs myself, which supports Guile,
Racket, and Chicken, the three big Scheme implementations (or not Scheme
implementations in Racket's case).

